# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Bussivanhusten kohtalo

## bussifriikki

Eilisestä HKL:n museobussiajelusta tuli mieleeni kysymys. Mitä busseja HKL/HelB:llä (ja miksei muillakin liikennöitsijöillä) on tallessa? Olen tuon 157:n lisäksi nähnyt jossain bussinäyttelyssä toisenkin 50-,60-luvun sinisen bussin. Onko näitä "nykyisiä vanhoja" säästetty, tai tarkoitus säästää? Monet K202:than ovat nyt Virossa tai Venäjällä.

Olisi hienoa, jos Helsinkiinkin avattaisiin samanlainen bussi/liikennemuseo kuin esimerkiksi Lontoossa tai Tukholmassa.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Näin tänään Itäkeskukesta ohi menevän Vanhan 50-60-luvun Wiiman, vanhoissa Helbin/HKL:n värityksissä. Muistaakseni se oli kylkinumeroltaan 555

----------


## sm3

Bussimuseo olisi todella hieno juttu. Olisi varmaan vakiokohde minulle.

----------


## jpmast

Museo busseille on mahtava idea, mutta taitaisi olla liian kallis toteuttaa. Harmi sinänsä  :Icon Frown:  Mitä tulee kysymykseen
niin muistaakseni HKL:n 8716 pitäisi olla tallessa. Asiasta tarkemmin tietävä voi varmentaa tai tarkentaa tiedon ?

----------


## jtm

Näistä K202 tuli mieleen. Ainakin HKL/HelB:ltä on säilössä yksi Laatikko-Wiima ja letku-Wiima Kangasalla. Hienossa kunnossa olivat, kun näin ne viimeksi. Tkl:ltä on tallessa #208 jätti-Wiima. Sitten on tallessa myös Tkl #108 (ensimmäinen matala-Wiima).

----------


## aki

http://jlf.fi/f12/3741-hkl-museobussit/ Tuossa ketjussa on käsitelty vanhoja HKL:n olemassaolevia busseja.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onkohan 90-luvun autoja säästetty? Joku City L kuuluisi kanssa pitää muistona jäkipolville.

----------


## chauffer

> Näin tänään Itäkeskukesta ohi menevän Vanhan 50-60-luvun Wiiman, vanhoissa Helbin/HKL:n värityksissä. Muistaakseni se oli kylkinumeroltaan 555


Tämä seisoo Ruhan varikolla  :Very Happy:  Ja Sta:n kameli http://www.sta.fi/bussing_tu_4500.html on tietty tilausajossa edelleen  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Ja Sta:n kameli http://www.sta.fi/bussing_tu_4500.html on tietty tilausajossa edelleen


Tuohan on tyylikkään näköinen ulkoonta, ja sisältäkin, mitä nyt tuosta pikkukuvasta näki!  :Very Happy:  Löytyykö kellään enemmän sisäkuvia ko. autosta? Omaa silmää tuo miellyttää kyllä  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

Tulipa tässä mieleen että multa löytyy säilöstä ex HKL #8956 etuoven yläpuolella olevan paneelin luukku jos hirveän väärässä en ole. Pitäisi vielä olla säilössä  :Eek:  Taitaa olla ainoa osa mitä jäljellä koko vehkeestä!  :Laughing:  En tiedä kiinnostaako ketään mut tulipa vain mieleeni ja ajattelin ilmoittaa  :Smile:

----------

